# Der neue JDK 6 enthält keine javac.exe, tool.jar usw.



## WMaerz (27. Jan 2007)

Der neue JDK 6 enthält keine javac.exe, tool.jar usw. Warum? Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## Guest (27. Jan 2007)

Bei mir war alles drin. Was und wo hast du es gezogen?


----------



## Guest (27. Jan 2007)

Hast du den Suchpfad in Windows angepasst?


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Jan 2007)

Vermutlich hast du versehentlich nur die JRE heruntergeladen und installiert. Wie groß ist denn die heruntergeladene Datei?


----------



## WMaerz (28. Jan 2007)

Nein, es war das komplette 6 Java(TM) SE Development Kit 6 von der Seite http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp mit 53,16 MByte. In diesen JDK fehlen unter anderen javac.exe und tools.jar!

Ich habe auch das Ganze mit Windows search durchsucht. Fehlanzeige. Im JRE ist auch nichts.

Ich verstehe das nicht.


----------



## Jango (28. Jan 2007)

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Ich glaube, dass Problem hatte ich auch mal. Deinstalliere mal alles und installiere den ganzen Kram nochmal. Wenn das nicht hilft, kuck mal, ob du irgendwo noch andere Java-Sachen auf der Platte hast. Wenn ja - vorher alles davon bereinigen - und dann noch mal alles installieren. Hab ich Recht, dass im Bin-Ordner deines JDK nur Javaw und Javah und so als Startdateien existieren? Kuck mal nach.


----------



## WMaerz (29. Jan 2007)

Besten Dank, das war es. Ich habe in der Software Auflistung von Windows XP JDK 6 nochmals installiert und die fehlenden Dateien sind jetzt da.

Wie das passieren konnte ist mir ein Rätsel. Vorher hatte ich alle alten JRE und SDK deinstalliert und dann erst JDK 6 installiert.

Nochmals besten Dank!


----------

